

Right-Picking the First Project to Go DevOps On - katiegalin
http://devops.com/blogs/right-picking-first-project-go-devops/

======
anigbrowl
'Right-picking'?! No. _Hell_ on. The headline you need is 'Pick the Right
First Project to Go DevOps On.'

Headlines and titles of the form 'Verbing the noun' have become very
fashionable over the last couple of decades because they five a sense of
immediacy and action, but lemming-like adherence to this convention will take
you right off a semantic cliff and onto the ugly rocks of neologism.

Using unwieldy portmanteau terms when rearranging the same words would yield a
simpler, clearer, and shorter sentence is at best a cover for a lack of ideas
and at worst indicates an inability to properly structure ideas.

